# Đại lý uy tín nhất về lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter tại Hồ Chí Minh



## truchailongvan (26/2/21)

*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG INVERTER GIÁ RẺ - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*

Không thể phủ nhận sức hút quá mạnh mẽ từ những tính năng nổi bật của *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Inverter dành cho không gian kinh doanh của bạn. Nhưng nói đi cũng phải nói lại, bất kì một sản phẩm nào cũng đều sẽ có những khuyết điểm của nó, với máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter, điểm trừ lớn nhất đó là về phong cách làm mát.

Do là dòng đặt sàn, có thiết kế như chiếc tủ quần áo, hướng thổi chỉ có 1 nên dễ gây ra tình trạng quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh trong cùng một không gian.
Bên cạnh đó, máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter còn bị đánh giá là chiếm diện tích đtặ sàn, dù không nhiều nhưng nhiều khi lại gây ra sự bất tiện trong việc trang trí của chủ đầu tư.
Được tích hợp công nghệ Inverter, cho nên, máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter sẽ có giá cao hơn so với những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng Tiêu chuẩn khác từ  1 – 2 triệu.
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* Inverter là một dòng máy lạnh được thiết kế dạng hộp đứng, dễ lắp đặt và đường nét thiết kế vô cùng tinh tế. Với công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện tối ưu, ngoài ra khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động bền bỉ nên rất thu hút sự chú ý của khách hàng.

***Xem thêm:
- *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
- *Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 ngựa - 10 Hp chính hãng*








*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG INVERTER CÓ NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO PHÂN PHỐI?*

Hiện nay, trên thị trường tập trung phân phối 3 dòng *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Inverter chính:
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter Daikin*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Trung Quốc/Thái Lan (dàn lạnh được thiết kế bởi Trung Quốc và dàn nóng được Thái Lan chịu trách nhiệm sản xuất)
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 6.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 32.400.000đ – 60.900.000đ






*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter Panasonic 3.0hp.*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.
Giá tham khảo: 34.400.000đ






*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter LG.*

Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.5hp – 5.0hp
Giá tham khảo: 23.900.000đ – 39.400.000đ






*Điểm sơ lược qua về những ưu điểm của sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter:*

Là một dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, gồm 2 bộ phận chính: dàn nóng và dàn lạnh.
Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các sản phẩm làm mát khác.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến từ 10 mét đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Khi mua máy lạnh về bạn chỉ việc đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà nơi có diện tích và không gian phù hợp để lắp đặt, không còn phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những loại khác.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.
*Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter nào là tốt nhất?*

Thực ra, máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter nào trong 3 thương hiệu trên cũng đều rất tốt, tuy nhiên, vẫn còn phải tùy thuộc vào sở thích, điều kiện chi trả nữa thì mới có thể quyết định được nên mua hãng nào. Nếu vẫn còn băn khoăn về việc quyết định thì hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn cụ thể nhé.






*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG INVERTER CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*

Dựa vào những đặc điểm được nêu ở phần mở đầu, thì việc thi công *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Inverter chủ yếu dành cho không gian kinh doanh là nhiều, nơi tập trung nhiều người, cần đến một sản phẩm có thể làm mát trên diện rộng, tiết kiệm điện cao,… chẳng hạn như:

Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter cho showroom.
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter cho văn phòng công ty.
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter cho khu vui chơi trẻ em.
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter cho cửa hàng tiện lợi, nhà sách, siêu thị mini.
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter cho quán café, trà sữa

Một điểm cần lưu ý khi muốn thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter, cần đảm bảo đó phải là một không gian kín, ít người ra vào, thời gian hoạt động trên 4 tiếng, và nên lắp dư từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp để đảm bảo máy sẽ hoạt động tốt nhất trong khoảng thời gian dài và không giảm tuổi thọ.






*Giá máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter bán ra luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường.*

Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Inverter, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp những sản phẩm chất lượng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, bảo đảm sản phẩm còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện.







*KẾT LUẬN*

Hải Long Vân tự tin là đơn vị điện lạnh tốt nhất, với tay nghề và kinh nghiệm lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp nhất, phân phối sản phẩm *máy lạnh tủ đứng* giá siêu rẻ trên thị trường mà bạn cần tìm đây.
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng, Inverter dù là dễ nhất trong tất cả các sản phẩm máy lạnh khác nhưng chung quy vẫn cần đến tay nghề cao, và đội ngũ nhân viên Hải Long Vân đã có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lĩnh vực thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter này. Bên cạnh đó, vật tư sử dụng như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước,… đều là hàng đảm bảo, Hải Long Vân cam kết thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter bạn hoàn hảo nhất có thể.

Link bài viết: *Đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter giá rẻ uy tín nhất*


----------

